# Tips/technique for fastening knee wraps.



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

I've decided to invest in a pair of knee wraps as I get sore knees during squats. Historically I've always had sore knees, being tall and played a lot of basketball on hard courts has taken it's toll.

I was just wondering if there's a particular method you would use or recommend in applying them? I've just googled it and watched a You Tube video and didn't realise there were that many different ways to tie them! Here's the link if anyone's interested - 




As long as they're secure, over the knee cap and tight does the method really matter?

Any help or tips greatly appreciated as usual.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Bumpety bump.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

What your trying to wrap is you knee tendons. so just make sure you have support below and above the knees as well. not just you knee caps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I nearly lost the will to live watching that vid lol. Just use the first technique. That will do the job.


----------

